# 8 Hour Ribs??



## SteerCrazy (Jun 12, 2006)

I had just moved to a new house and decided to break in my 2nd WSM. Because I have no neighbors around me the wind that day was at least 40+ mph. I decided to smoke a couple racks of ribs and a pork butt. I put them on about 8am and did not take them off until about 5pm. One of the racks you can see the meat pulling from the bone but they were NOT DONE! I didn't realize how much the wind plays a factor in smoking, in my case at least. I almost threw them out because I was so mad but I foiled them and reheated them in the oven at 350 for about 10 minutes the next day for my father in law and I hate to say but they pulled down even further and he ate 1 rack and took home the other. Being from KC we eat our ribs 'dry' so I guess you can say they turned out OK. Anyway, I would like to thank Mr. Wolfe for the help in posting these pics, once I get the hang of it I plan to post more.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 12, 2006)

They look good to me!  :razz: They are always better the second day! :!:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice yard!  :grin:  They look good to me ~ I never got good results folding mine in the racks though ~ Always had to cut them in half.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 12, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Nice yard!  :grin:  They look good to me ~ I never got good results folding mine in the racks though ~ Always had to cut them in half.



Thanks, we've been in the house for a month and we're STILL waiting for the sprinkler system and after that the sod, of course that means no mowing!!  =D> 
I'm afraid to cut the rack in half because I have no reason why..lol Id like to get a bigger pit and just lay them flat but that mean's spending more on something I have to get approval for from you know who, oh well. Guess if she get's a new house doesn't that mean I get a new pit??? :-k


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 12, 2006)

Lookin' tasty, I don't have a WSM , hopefully get one soon 8-[ 

The one way to look at it ...........if we screw up ........we get to eat our mistakes :grin: 
Keep on smokin' :!:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":32n1sist]Nice yard!  :grin:  They look good to me ~ I never got good results folding mine in the racks though ~ Always had to cut them in half.



Thanks, we've been in the house for a month and we're STILL waiting for the sprinkler system and after that the sod, of course that means no mowing!!  =D> 
I'm afraid to cut the rack in half because I have no reason why..lol Id like to get a bigger pit and just lay them flat but that mean's spending more on something I have to get approval for from you know who, oh well. Guess if she get's a new house doesn't that mean I get a new pit??? :-k[/quote:32n1sist]
I'm just ribbin' ya ~ Saw where you said "I had just moved to a new house".. Been there, done that.

If you're getting good results, no reason to change.    I just couldn't get mine to cook evenly that way.  Good luck on the "new pit" and the new house.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 12, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":1561gkew][quote="The Joker":1561gkew]Nice yard!  :grin:  They look good to me ~ I never got good results folding mine in the racks though ~ Always had to cut them in half.



Thanks, we've been in the house for a month and we're STILL waiting for the sprinkler system and after that the sod, of course that means no mowing!!  =D> 
I'm afraid to cut the rack in half because I have no reason why..lol Id like to get a bigger pit and just lay them flat but that mean's spending more on something I have to get approval for from you know who, oh well. Guess if she get's a new house doesn't that mean I get a new pit??? :-k[/quote:1561gkew]
I'm just ribbin' ya ~ Saw where you said "I had just moved to a new house".. Been there, done that.

If you're getting good results, no reason to change.    I just couldn't get mine to cook evenly that way.  Good luck on the "new pit" and the new house.  [/quote:1561gkew]

Thanks, I knew you were jokin about the yard......the only thing is that my ribs only take 5 hours at the most and pull down a bit further. These were a little chewy, I like them fall off the bone but not mushy.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 12, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> ribs look fine and like puff said one of the best parts of bbq is eating your mistakes.
> 
> try building some sort of shelter for the wsm.  blocking the wind will make a huge difference.


Bri, sometimes we just love the mistakes =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 13, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":35u28ijf]Nice yard!  :grin:  They look good to me ~ I never got good results folding mine in the racks though ~ Always had to cut them in half.



Thanks, we've been in the house for a month and we're STILL waiting for the sprinkler system and after that the sod, of course that means no mowing!!  =D> 
I'm afraid to cut the rack in half because I have no reason why..lol Id like to get a bigger pit and *just lay them flat *but that mean's spending more on something I have to get approval for from you know who, oh well. Guess if she get's a new house doesn't that mean I get a new pit??? :-k[/quote:35u28ijf]

You can lay racks of BB's flat on the WSM, or you can put them in the racks without folding them in half.  Just push the meat that is close to the edge inwards.  Within an hour the meat will shrink enough to not make a difference.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 13, 2006)

I've had ribs take 8 hrs to cook. I don't just got by the meat pulling from the bone, I also wait for the fat on top to "crack" that will let you know that they are done as well. Ribs look good good luck, every new home needs a new pit. :grin:


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 13, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":1mlhne6c][quote="The Joker":1mlhne6c]Nice yard!  :grin:  They look good to me ~ I never got good results folding mine in the racks though ~ Always had to cut them in half.



Thanks, we've been in the house for a month and we're STILL waiting for the sprinkler system and after that the sod, of course that means no mowing!!  =D> 
I'm afraid to cut the rack in half because I have no reason why..lol Id like to get a bigger pit and *just lay them flat *but that mean's spending more on something I have to get approval for from you know who, oh well. Guess if she get's a new house doesn't that mean I get a new pit??? :-k[/quote:1mlhne6c]

You can lay racks of BB's flat on the WSM, or you can put them in the racks without folding them in half.  Just push the meat that is close to the edge inwards.  Within an hour the meat will shrink enough to not make a difference.  



 

[/quote:1mlhne6c]

Larry,
I never thought I could lay them flat on the WSM and you have 3 racks on yours! The final product looks great


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

caroline's rub said:
			
		

> Joker...*you will love your sprinkler system.  Had one installed myself and I now consider it one of those must have items...makes life way easier!*
> 
> BTW, I have had ribs take 3 hours and others take 8...good barbecue is done when it is done...


Had one in Orlando and it was an absolute must have between December and June!  I wish I had one here too.. :badgrin:


----------



## Rob D. (Jun 13, 2006)

i've had good luck making the ribs into a cylinder, tying them with a little butcher's string and standing them on end.  can usually get 4 racks on each cooking grate.  after about 4 hours or so (st. louis spares), i just lay them flat....

Rob


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 13, 2006)

Rob D. said:
			
		

> i've had good luck making the ribs into a cylinder, tying them with a little butcher's string and standing them on end.  can usually get 4 racks on each cooking grate.  after about 4 hours or so (st. louis spares), i just lay them flat....
> 
> Rob



Rob,
I've seen on the TVWB where they have been coiled and held together with skewers. I use to do that but my ribs were always uneven and would fall over so I just rack em. I probably will do what Wolfe does and lay em flat. Although I am considering a Gator Pit  [-o<  so that should relieve all my problems.


----------

